# Cordless Drill



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

As soon as the town catches up on the money they owe me, I want to to gout and get one of those mini cordless impacts, what is a good brand/model, I will either get it from one of the big box stores, or online. Also, I want to get one that I can add other tools to later on, what drill brand/power can do that? I want 18Volt, links and prices would be nice:thumbsup:
Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Try one of the smaller impacts before you knock the voltages. 
I have a little baby Bosch that can put a 4" sheetrock type screw #10 into the edge of a joist, and bury it to the head. Not that I need to, but just to prove it can.

The best part about using an impact is working in an office building and every time someone gets a phone call put in a screw.:jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Im not knocking the voltages... yet, but I prefer the 18V to anything else, and I had a 14.4 volt porter cable drill, it was not the very best


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have a Home Depot in your land. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Do you have a Home Depot in your land. :laughing:


i have looked there breifly, and was lookin at a 100$ milwalkee impact, i think im gonna go for that one, I just want other opinions on drills first, and I want a set that I can add other tools onto..:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> i have looked there breifly, and was lookin at a 100$ milwalkee impact, i think im gonna go for that one, I just want other opinions on drills first, and I want a set that I can add other tools onto..:thumbsup:


I bet you'll get a guy saying Milwaukee sucks and then the next guy will say Milwaukee is the best. Just get what you like and don't buy the cheap stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I bet you'll get a guy saying Milwaukee sucks and then the next guy will say Milwaukee is the best. Just get what you like and don't buy the cheap stuff. :thumbsup:


 Milwaukee is the best:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> As soon as the town catches up on the money they owe me, I want to to gout and get one of those mini cordless impacts, what is a good brand/model, I will either get it from one of the big box stores, or online. Also, I want to get one that I can add other tools to later on, what drill brand/power can do that? I want 18Volt, links and prices would be nice:thumbsup:
> Thanks guys!


 http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductCategory.aspx?CategoryName=SC: M18 Cordless System:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I bet you'll get a guy saying Milwaukee sucks and then the next guy will say Milwaukee is the best. Just get what you like and don't buy the cheap stuff. :thumbsup:


yeah:laughing: , as soon as my next check comes in and I pay the money that I owe 480sparky, I might buy it..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I bet you'll get a guy saying Milwaukee sucks and then the next guy will say Milwaukee is the best. Just get what you like and don't buy the cheap stuff. :thumbsup:


Milwaukee sucks.

Bosch is the best. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Milwaukee sucks.
> 
> Bosch is the best.


Bosch whore. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Milwaukee sucks.
> 
> Bosch is the best. :thumbup::thumbup:


they may preform well, but they are ugly to look at...:jester:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Bosch whore. :laughing:


:rockon:​


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a Makita man. Smallest weight per torque. http://www.tylertool.com/
is where I get mine. They carry all brands


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

My little Dewalt 18v inpact will drive tex 5's in 3/16-1/4 steel all day.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the bosch 10.8 non impact. It does all I need. I use that drill every day every week. When we start another big commercial job I may upgrade to the impact. But it will be bosch. That little 10.8 has taken more abuse and recharge cycles than any battery tool I have ever had and it's still going strong.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

When I first got my Dewalt 18v I tried it out driving a 3"deck screw into a 2x4 edgeways. I had a 3" bit and it drove it clean up to the chuck. 


Oh yea, Bosch sucks.:jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> When I first got my Dewalt 18v I tried it out driving a 3"deck screw into a 2x4 edgeways. I had a 3" bit and it drove it clean up to the chuck.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, Bosch sucks.:jester:




For 18V I have the dewalt xrp nano kits. I still wouldn't trade the 10.8 bosch for anything.:no:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife bought me the Bosch 10.8 non-impact when they first came out. I really liked it and used it every day. My only complaint was it didn't turn fast enough to shoot tek screws. Then the impact version came out and it had the rpms to shoot tek screws into purlans all day long. After about 6 months it lost some of its mojo. I sent it in for repair and it came back good as new but started fading again in another 6 months. Both Bosch 10.8 tools would not work in temps lower than 40 degrees. I bought the Milwaukee M12 driver and impact to replace the Bosch over a year ago and have had no problems with them and they work in cold weather. I have since added the M12 Hackzall and PVC cutter to my M12 line. I work them hard every day. The Bosch tools serve the bench now.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Milwaukee is coming out with even better batteries for their tools



> Fully compatible with all M12 and M18 cordless products currently available, the new REDLITHIUM batteries will provide up to 40% more run-time, 20% more power and 50% more recharges than other Lithium products. The new technology will also operate in extreme temperatures as low as 0 degree F/-18 degree C and will run 20% cooler with fade free power and no memory effect. In short, users are able to instantly upgrade the performance, run-time and durability of the M12 and M18 tools they already own, simply by switching to the REDLITHIUM battery packs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Milwaukee sucks.
> 
> Bosch is the best. :thumbup::thumbup:


Aprentice


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

den said:


> I am a Makita man. Smallest weight per torque. http://www.tylertool.com/
> is where I get mine. They carry all brands



Good man:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Aprentice


I've never had my batteries stolen.

Can't say the same for the Dewalt and Ryobi owners on previous jobs.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

I have used lots of Dewalt, Makita, Hitachi, Panasonic and Milwaukee. Out of those I would say Panasonic or Milwaukee is the best choice.

I've got the Panasonic 21.6V hammer drill driver and its bloody awesome. Because of the slightly bigger battery its more balanced in your hand, than other 18v drills. The overload protection is awesome! The drill literally never snaps around, protecting the drill and your wrist, but it never obtrusively cuts in. Makes drilling wood a breeze, and I happily lend my drill to others knowing there is no way they are going to smoke it up.

Only complaints are: the battery release mechanism is getting a bit stiff on one of the batteries, and no bit holder.

Depending on what you use your drill for you might be able to get away with the 14.4v. Sometimes I wish I had a lighter drill or impact drivers for screwing.

Dewalt stuff is too heavy for what it is. Makita makes some great stuff, but their flagship drill doesn't seem to be too reliable. I personally know of 4 people that have had the gearbox go on them, even the 2 speed (which supposedly fixed the problem). Also they don't have overload protection. Hitachi stuff is ok, not really much of a fan tbh.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

After having a lot of problems with the Milwaukee 18v NiCad drills and battery failures we were more careful in buying a bunch of lithium-ion ones for our trucks. We bought the top of the line 18v hammer drill models from Bosch, Milwaukee, Rigid, DeWalt, Hitachi,and Makita. After doing a lot of testing it was clear that the lithium-ion drills are more delicate than the old nicad ones. All of them will switch off if the drilling is too hard, and this was the worst with the Makita, Milwaukee, and Hitachi models and the best by far are the DeWalt. 

What sets the DeWalt drills apart is their 3-speed gearbox that is tough and provides the best power setting (1000 rpm) for large hole cutters. A friend works for a commercial construction firm and they had lot of problems with the Makita gearboxes breaking down. Heard that was why Makita stopped selling 3-speed drills in the US. 

The DeWalt drills are the heaviest and it is mostly from their having the biggest battery with the most power. Our guys can go all day on a single battery. 

As for USA made that does not exist. All the drills are made in China, even the Makita's. Companies just ship the parts into Japan or Mexico and whitewash them so buyers don't know where they are really made. Porter Cable does this with their tools that are assembled in Mexico and come in duty free thanks to NAFTA.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> After having a lot of problems with the Milwaukee 18v NiCad drills and battery failures we were more careful in buying a bunch of lithium-ion ones for our trucks. We bought the top of the line 18v hammer drill models from Bosch, Milwaukee, Rigid, DeWalt, Hitachi,and Makita. After doing a lot of testing it was clear that the lithium-ion drills are more delicate than the old nicad ones. All of them will switch off if the drilling is too hard, and this was the worst with the Makita, Milwaukee, and Hitachi models and the best by far are the DeWalt.


I replaced most of my 18 volt Milwaukee batteries about 2 years ago. All new V18 Li-ion in place of ni-cad. Guess what I ordered from Amazon yesterday? 4 18 V ni-cad batteries to replace the lithium ions. The two old ni-cads I still had were producing more power and holding a charge better than the newer lithium batteries. Out with the new and in with the old!


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

With the exception of our Milwaukee drills where they had a design flaw with the 18v nicads and the charger would not recognize a battery if it was more than 70% discharged (recall 2 years later but by then we had had our batteries rebuilt by Voltman), the nicads work fine so long as they are recharged at the end of the day and not left to sit and then recharge days later. 

Do not know why this is but found that manufacturers recommend recharging both nicad and lithium ion batteries immediately and not letting them sit discharged. Works better with the lithium-ion batteries as they hold a charge for weeks.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

18V DeWalt.. I have a DC950 XRP Hammer drill, and an XRP 18V 1/4" impact. The drill is heavy, and it needs the second handle, but it's damn tough. My suggestion to anyone looking for a good cordless set.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chevrolet ..... oh I mean Ground up .....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I've never had my batteries stolen.
> 
> Can't say the same for the Dewalt and Ryobi owners on previous jobs.


 How else are you suppose to get new batteries?:laughing:


----------

